# How can I play games in the forum??



## Sin (Sep 25, 2004)

I tried playing a game and it said I have insuffecient permission...whats that about????


----------



## Seig (Sep 25, 2004)

The Arcade is reserved for supporting members. Supporting memberships are very important for the continued operation, growth, and expansion of Martial Talk. 

For more information see here: http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml

Seig
MT Ops Admin


----------

